# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Upgrading a steel chord truss

## col5555

Hi,
I have a 12 x 9 mtr shed and I would like to install a two post car hoist but a truss is in the way. I have seen trusses that are of a cantalever type design using I beams for the posts and the top truss that supports the c channel for the roof  with no bottom chord. What size beams would i need or can someone steer me in the right direction.

----------


## Vernonv

I have seen C20012 to C20019 used for a portal frame that can span 9m. The actual size/bmt depends on wind rating, wall height and frame spacing.

----------


## col5555

I have since found out the beast I am looking for is called a parallel chord truss. It eliminates the bottom chord found on most A frame chord trusses.

----------

